# Pay per view on the Hopper



## arvetus (Sep 18, 2012)

There are a couple movies on Dish PPV that I'm interested in ordering, but they are only available on certain days....and during the week no less 

If I go ahead and purchase the movie and then set the Hopper to DVR it and come back to it on the weekend and watch it?

It's my understanding that I can DVR a PPV movie and it will stay on the DVR indefinitely, however, after I start to view it, it is only available for 24 hours after that point before it will disappear. Correct?

I have a couple of free PPV certificates from Dish, and I'd hate to waste them.....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, you can record PPV and watch it back later. Not all PPVs are limited ... but those that are will give you the warning when you set the timer.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Also, some of the limited PPVs also expire even if you don't watch them...

So 24-48 hours after you begin watching them OR maybe 3-4 months from now even if unwatched.

That info should display for you when you order the movie though.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A good example in the guide tonight is channel 514 "Battleship".
The event will expire 24 hours after playback has begun and the recording will expire 1/30/13 if not viewed.

"Limited Recording" shows up next to the channel name when looking at the Info for the movie and the details on the limitation (which varies from movie to movie) are shown when the "Record This" option is chosen. There is no commitment to buy until the limits are fully disclosed.

The same movie is available as an immediate "on demand" playback with a 48 hour rental for $1 more. It is worth it to look both the VOD channels (501) and the PPV channels to compare prices and limitations.


----------



## arvetus (Sep 18, 2012)

Great! That helps me with what I need to know! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

James beat me to it. VOD on 501 is one way to avoid the issue of a film not being available the day you want to view it. Isn't just about every title available VOD, especially on the Hopper? I realize older model DVR's might not have as many VOD's due to the smaller hard drive, but the Hopper's VOD selection should have a large selection of titles.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have 64 movies on my Hopper ... some of those are 1080p (6) and three are 3D (even though I don't have a 3D set). The VOD selections are more expensive than PPV and can't be kept for multiple viewings like some PPVs but it is good to have the option.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a dvd recorder hooked to mine. If I like a movie I can burn it to a disc.


----------

